# How old are you?



## whatwoodido

Just curious to see how old the turners are.


----------



## penhead

Gonna be 55 years old next month...dreams of retiring and turning pens all day dance in the head with delightful glee...


----------



## Mudder

I'm so old that my SSN is 000-00-0003 []


----------



## darbytee

Just turned 35 a couple of months ago. I'm now officially closer to 40 than 30. Woo hoo!!


----------



## Doghouse

and you are happy about it?

I am glad I don't have to re-live any of the teen years, but would love a second swing at the 30's


----------



## Tom McMillan

Come on you guys----I'm 58, and I know there has to be a lot more of us "oldies, but goodies" out there----Come on------admit it!!!!  We need to bring the stats up!!!


----------



## jeff

Interesting poll!  I'll make that the front-page poll after the IAP Bylaws vote is over.

That is, if I remember to do it.  At 45, I forget a few things.


----------



## paleydp

OK, I'll fess up . . . I had a birthday this year!


----------



## Scott

I just turned 50 this last Friday!  Celebrated by going to a ZZ Top concert - I figured it was OK since they're old too!   ;-)

Scott.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen

Congrats, Scott!!!  That is certainly a highly noteworthy milestone.

My oldest brother turns 50 in February (when I turn 40).  I have plans to make him a really nice desk set based on the platinum Gentlemen's pen and fountain pen from CSUSA.  So expect me to start asking lots of questions as the date nears.

Congrats again.


----------



## txbob

I qualify for Social Security this month.

txbob

Getting old beats the only other option!


----------



## ilikewood

I'm with Denise....I too had a birthday this year....I hope it makes up for the last 2 I skipped.  []


----------



## Randy

Older than dirt.


----------



## woodwish

OK, I think the poll is skewed slightly.  At 51 I am the youngster in our local woodturning club.  I also felt the same way at the AAW Symposium this summer in Orlando.  Maybe some are fibbing about their age?  I bet if the wood suppliers would offer a senior citizen discount everyone would magically be older?[]

Wish


----------



## penhead

From the poll review, shure hope this doesn't mean I have to quit turning pens when I reach 65+...

JohnPayton


----------



## roberts

Well you guys, I'm a happy 58 in two months (have to have joint birthday and Christmas presents[]) also I have just been made redundant so I am going to sign on the dole (a Brit word, unemployment I think you call it) for the first time in my life[:I], and yes it does give me more time to turn pens etc.[]. It is nice to see a broad spectrum of ages within the group, we need fresh blood to keep us 'old foggies' on our toes even though we can still teach you a trick or two[].

Bob `S`
(still smiling even though we have the first frost of the year tonight)


----------



## Tom McMillan

Great Bob---Think we came up a couple points---but, I'm still convinced there's a lot more in our age group.  I'm unemployed too (that's kinda tough at this age)---but, I started a job for a 30 day trial period this week where I can use some of my turning skills---wow, is that fun.  Anyway, I'm hoping it works out as it's real close to home.  Yes, I agree it's nice to have the range of age groups---so great to see the teens interested and doing some nice work too!!!  Well, I'll be 59 in January---come on where's the rest of you oldies???  Well, Bob, hope you keep toastie tonight---cooling off here in Washington State too---but, no frost here yet.  Off to finish up my contest entries---hope the rest of you have entered or are getting ready to.


----------



## tipusnr

I'll be 50 in less than two months.  Took up turning about this time last year and having fun learning and creating.  Please no frost yet for Ohio - still have a lot of green tomatoes on the vine. Still the weather is better than our Gulf Coast buddies are getting!!!


----------



## wayneis

I'll turn fifty four the the twenty eighth, about two weeks, wow.  I celibrate every Birthday and consider it a milestone, and no I don't mind getting older, it beats the heck out of the alternative.  I wasn't supposed to make it this far so I just love to prove them wrong. 

Wayne


----------



## Daniel

I'll be 43 in november, But I can't ever seem to remember to act it []
I have a shirt from two years ago that says 40 isn't old...if your a tree!
most people can't be convinced that I'm even 40.


----------



## Rudy Vey

...will be 50 next month

Rudy


----------



## Adam

I hate to say it but i'm only seventeen

      Adam Gill


----------



## ilikewood

Wow Adam,  How come you say you are ashamed of 17?  Most of us wish we still were!!  

Besides, at that age it is easier to learn.  Sometimes it is hard to teach us "old dog" new tricks!


----------



## Tom McMillan

Hey, Adam---you're doing a fine job turning pens---I can only wish I'd been turning at your age----Keep at it---And be glad you're 17---you've got a whole lot to look forward to!!!!


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by Tom McMillan_
> <br />Hey, Adam---you're doing a fine job turning pens---I can only wish I'd been turning at your age----Keep at it---And be glad you're 17---you've got a whole lot to look forward to!!!!


When I was seventeen, it was a very good year...I hope it's even better for you, Adam.


----------



## penhead

I think I have CA on my hand older than Adam 

Wish I had been turning at 17...keep at it...

JohnPayton


----------



## timdaleiden

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />I think I have CA on my hand older than Adam
> 
> JohnPayton



 LOL Thanks for the giggle.[]

  And to answer the question of my age...None of your gosh darn business. [!]


----------



## Phil Joines

I think the majority of the members in our club are in the 35-45 range.
Golden Triangle Woodturners, Denton, Texas. Mostly people who don't want to fight the traffic into Dallas or Fort worth. A fair number belong to one of the other clubs too. There are 5 within 100 miles or so.
The club started March 2003 and we have 40 members now.


----------



## danf

As I am almost 60 should I be concerned that only 2% of members are over 65 or maybe that they don't want to admit their age. I would think that this would be an ideal pastime/hobby for anyone in this age group.

Dan F


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

Well, I guess I'm one of the oldest 'old fogies' in the list as I will turn 64 right after the first of the year. Was working a woodworking show last January and watched a demo on the lathe and fell in love with the whole concept.  I have done lots of scroll sawing and decided it was time to add to my talents so purchased a Jet Mini and haven't looked back since! Still do a little scrolling but really love turning the most. Now if I can get it to pay for itself I'll be happy.  First craft show coming up the end of this month.


----------



## Efletche

Turned 40 last month just after I turned my first pen. I'd say I'm ready for a mid-life crisis, but I need to have a life first, don't I??


----------



## Jake Byrd

I am turning 13 in October


----------



## djborek

Polls! I thought you were talking about ethnic background at first!  Since Iâ€™m of Pol-ish, Irish, & German decent!
Going to be 51 on November 7th and still no gray hair!  I donâ€™t get it causeâ€™ my Dadâ€™s hair turned pure white when he hit fifty.  It did look cool all white and a full head of hair even at 67.  I guess I should be happy but I never gave it any thought about my hair. I used to keep it cut short because being a Professional Woodturner at our Millworks Shop made it difficult to deal with it any longer.  It's been just about 40 years now that I started turning for fun.  I can hardly believe it's been that long.  My hair is curly and my wife likes it that way, just a little longer then I enjoy!  I say itâ€™s a drag at the lathe trying to shake wood chips out of it all the time. I can't stand wearing a hat because it makes my head too hot! I like getting older, except for the parts wearing out like my Dad said they would! Bad knees walking on concrete floors all those years take its toll on cartilage.


----------



## therodologist

I am going on 66 and I am new to pen turning but not wood turning.It makes me sick when I think of all the burled woods that I have burned in my old wood stove over the last 40+ years that were to small for my needs .     www.mainelyreelseats.com


----------



## timdaleiden

> _Originally posted by therodologist_
> <br />   www.mainelyreelseats.com



  Yes, very nice reel seats. The finish is stunning...if you don't mind, what do you use to finish them?


----------



## NAH

I'm very suprised, I didn't figure there'd be 2 people younger than me (at 18) on these boards.  Guess it's nice to know I'm not the youngest, though.
                           NAH


----------



## timdaleiden

> _Originally posted by NAH_
> <br />I'm very suprised, I didn't figure there'd be 2 people younger than me (at 18)



  I'll be 18 too...at some point in a future life. []

  For right now I will have to settle for 30 something...give or take a few years. Anybody got a time machine they want to part with???


----------



## Gulfcoast

Wow! -- first time I've been the member of a minority group , approaching 72, and still making chips

Joe (Gulfcoast)


----------



## Gregory Huey

I've been around since Moby Dick was a minnow. and yeah I remember some of the sixtys atleast up to the Woodstock thing. Oh yea Woodstock was not a craftsman show!


----------



## panini

Ummmmmm...51 in a few months but it's relative..


----------



## redbulldog

I am like Joe, approaching 72, later this month. I am now fully retired for 2 years and am still trying to find the time to enjoy the lathe and the relaxing time.  Not many honey-dos just tryung to get everything organized. Between turning, woodworking and lapidary I will need to live to be at least 100 for the supplies I have.


----------



## Woodbutcher68

Got my AARP card last March. I was one of the younger 10% in my woodworking club til I got a couple of new members to join! I think the average age is 68, but there's A LOT of knowledge that gets shared.
You're only as old as you feel!
I feel like I should have retired ten years ago!


----------



## C. Scott

I was looking for this poll. []  I am 36 about to turn 37.  I am wondering how LONG people have been turning pens and/or woodworking in general.  Maybe I should look for that pole. []


----------



## TheHeretic

34 next month.

Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## patrick_1853

I'll be 22 in May


----------



## Ligget

When my wife turns 40 next year, can I trade her in for two 20`s.
Regards
Mark


----------



## DCBluesman

She'll probably tell you that you're not wired for 2-20! []





> _Originally posted by HISNIBS_
> <br />When my wife turns 40 next year, can I trade her in for two 20`s.
> Regards
> Mark


----------



## penhead

Sure you can...but I bet you aint gonna like the price tag[]





> _Originally posted by HISNIBS_
> <br />When my wife turns 40 next year, can I trade her in for two 20`s.
> Regards
> Mark


----------



## Rifleman1776

Kid. 







> _Originally posted by txbob_
> <br />I qualify for Social Security this month.
> 
> txbob
> 
> Getting old beats the only other option!


[][][][]


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />She'll probably tell you that you're not wired for 2-20!
> 
> Good one[]
> 
> I'll be 46 in a couple of months.


----------



## Fred in NC

2-20 way too expensive !! 1-20 and leave the rest as a tip!


----------



## Woodbutcher68

I'll take an older,single woman any day, 
they don't tell,
don't swell and 
they appreciate it like hell!


----------



## Jake Byrd

I guess I am the young one of the group.


----------



## dozuki

I just turned 38 but thats it for me no more getting older.  I'm going to stay right here


----------



## green-eyes

I am 18 with 14 years experience!!  


Becky


----------



## ctEaglesc

Too old to give a darn!
I remember 10 cent ice cream cones,15 cent double scoops
cigarettes out a vending machine for a quarter,Camel shorts had 2 cents in the cellophane.
(I could buy cigarettes for my parents first without a note then I needed a note when they changed the law)
Fred Flinstone advertising Winston Cigarettes on T.V. on Friday nites.
All McDonalds were white and red tile, no "inside", put up a temporary plastic covering around the overhang in the winter once you got inside you were out of the wind but it was still cold.
hamburgers were$.15(fifteen cents!!)
Black and white T.V. no remote
Bonanza and Johnny Carson were an hour and a half long( to young to see either of them)
A little later,NBC canceled M*A*S*H CBS picked it up.
The series "Combat" lasted longer than WWII.
different times
[]


----------



## wee willie

Took early retirement 3 years ago at 56 with unreduced company pension, just applied for early Canada pension to kick in at 60 even though I will lose 30%. If I live until I am 72 I will have broken even as if I took it at 65, and if I go to meet my maker before that I will at least have got some of the money back that I paid in.


----------



## hockeyref

Well my license says I'm 30 but my wife will swear that I'm still 14, expecially when I'm playing with my kids. Do we ever grow up? I hope not


----------



## Woodbutcher68

I'm 51, 
Look like I'm 41
Act like I'm 21,
But in the morning,
I feel like I'm 71!


----------



## bigvoots44

I'm 60 and will be retiring on 31 may. I think it will give me more time to do pens and the things i like to. I have also applied for cpp and my other pension, When I total the prnsions it is really not worth working any longer


----------



## Scottydont

Old enough that taking away the remote for punishment for a 5 year old when I was a kid was not an option [] (yes, I did that with my kid this morning.) I am 43 years old.


----------



## Ligget

I was too busy talking about my wife nearly 40, I have to admit that I will be 40 next year too!![V]


----------



## MDWine

50 this year, starting to feel like 80 sometimes...

I gotta get some exercise!

Maybe there should be a poll on "how old do you feel" ???


----------



## rhart34

I am 33 and I have a six year old who has already turned 3 pens , a magnifying glass ,and a honey dipper.


----------



## wpenm

I'm 48 and feel every year of it and then some.Was a commercial carpenter until my back gave out.Now I play at the lath and do small projects when I feel like it. Would give anything to be back at work!


----------



## mtnguy

I'm so old that I forget how old I am- then I try to recall the year I was born and have to do the math.


----------



## WoodChucker

I'm 55 and I had to look it up. []

THE BENEFITS OF GROWING OLDER 
1. In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.
2. It's harder and harder for sexual harassment charges to stick.
3. Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
4. No one expects you to run into a burning building.
5. People call at 9 P.M. and ask, "Did I wake you?"
6. People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
7. There's nothing left to learn the hard way.
8. Things you buy now won't wear out.
9. You buy a compass for the dash of your car.
10. You can eat dinner at 4:00
11. You can live without a lot of frills but not without glasses.
12. You can't remember the last time you laid on the floor to watch television.
13. You consider coffee one of the most important things in life.
14. You constantly talk about the price of gasoline.
15. You enjoy hearing about other people's operations.
16. You get into a heated argument about pension plans.
17. You got cable for the weather channel.
18. You have a party and the neighbors don't even realize it.
19. You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.
20. You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room.
21. You send money to PBS.
22. You sing along with the elevator music.
23. You talk about "good grass" and you're referring to someone's lawn.
24. Your arms are almost too short to read the newspaper.
25. Your back goes out more than you do.
26. Your ears are hairier than your head.
27. Your eyes won't get much worse.
28. Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
29. Your joints are more accurate than the National Weather Service.
30. Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can't remember them either.
31. Your supply of brain cells is finally down to a manageable size.
32. People send you this list...
33. You can hide your own Easter eggs because you don't remember where you put them anyway.
34. You can whistle while you brush your teeth...  []


----------



## BigRob777

45 and counting.  The counting is the hard part.


----------



## Chuck Hans

Well I will turn 70 in October, I know that there are a lot more old guys like me around here, Fess up guys!


----------



## JimGo

MAN!  I didn't realize how many old geezers there were here!

(runs away so he doesn't get hit)
---
edit - make that, walks BRISKLY away; with the average age here, there's no need to run... 

[}][]


----------



## opfoto

Soon I'll be looking up the driveway to 50! I think there was a song for that....


----------



## mikes pens

I,m 48 and a half or I as I like to say to everyone - 5 years from retirement.  Of course I am also only 8 years away from probably having to wear diapers again.
Mike


----------



## dubdrvrkev

Next month will be 34 for me. A lot of years from retirement for me...better start playing lotto so I can move that up 20 or 30 years. Wow, thats depressing, too bad I can't make a living turning.


----------



## Thumbs

Next time that <b>JimGo</b> guy comes briskly walking by, I'm gonna pay one of those youngsters to trip him!  Ha! [}]

Hey, <b>R.T.</b>, no more real long lists ok?  I got tired of standing over on the other side of the room to read it!

Besides, I just didn't see the humor in it![!]  What'cha all laffin' at?[V]

[][][]


----------



## Old Griz

Hey Bob... I think JimGo needs a cow ride.. [][]


----------



## green-eyes

Hey Bob,
How much money are we talking about?????????? LMHO
[}][}][}][}][}]


----------



## Thumbs

<b>Griz</b>, I think the cow ride might be the better idea! 

But, <b>Green Eyes</b>, you're gonna have to wait till I get back over on  the other side of the room to see how much I got in my wallet!  That'll probably take me a while so you just go ahead and do it; we can settle up later!  OK? [][}][]


----------



## green-eyes

I think I will wait to see how much we are talking about!!  I don't want to tick people off for only 5 bucks!!!  LOL [][][B)]


----------



## Ben

I am 30!!! Soon to be 31... in September.


----------



## marjoe

I'll be 66 next april 24. I have two sons and the youngest will be 40 next year.


----------



## JimGo

Becky, you may as well forget about it.  At Bob's age, by the time he gets to his wallet, he'll have forgotten why he was walking over to the other side of the room!


----------



## green-eyes

Never thought about that, I guess your right!  LOL


----------



## JimGo

See Becky, he's even forgotten to check this thread again! []

Hey Griz, let's not hold the next GrizFest TOO soon...I need to give Bob a chance to forget all this ribbing! []


----------



## rderr

23 YEAH THATS RIGHT, PROBABLY THE YOUNGEST HERE.

RYAN


----------



## mick

I'll be 47 in Dec. ..ain't that just a grand Christmas present [!]


----------



## ograywolf

Am approaching 63...depressing to see how many of you kids are out there...and all of you complaining about being 40 or 50...sheesh!  Just wait.  Arthritis and back troubles and bad eyes and poor hearing aside...it only gets better!  Just remember...old age and treachery will always overcome youth and enthusiasm...

Dave


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Over 50 and feeling like 70[] but I still have relatively good health and I'm enjoying it.[]


----------



## Thumbs

I heard Becky and Jim mumblin' sumpthin' awhile ago about Griz!  Did I miss the next GrizFest already?


----------



## Whaler

68 but most days I don't feel a day over 65.


----------



## Leather Man

Just turned 66 a few days ago. Wish I had started pen turning 20 years ago. Then I would have time to try all the different things I want to experiment with.
Ben


----------



## BigRob777

Mike,
You have me by 10 months.  Hi Benton.  George, you just told me your age three weeks ago and I've forgotten already.  Wow, it looks like there are more people older than me on this page.  I am a grandfather though and I sure feel like it.  

Just think Jim,
In just a "couple-three" decades you will be too. I've always wanted to use that phrase.   BTW, you know you'd have to run from me, as I am obviously built for speed.  LOL  I'll have to read back to see if Lou chimed in yet.

And Griz, what's a cow ride, or is it just a cow ride?  I've heard of cow tipping, but I've never done it, honest!


----------



## SWOODWRKNG

I just turned 35 last month , married for almost 12 years & have 2 children 10 & 5.   Hope to finish Engineering Degree in May 2006[]


----------



## Trapshooter

I am old enough to remember;
1. that saying the pledge of aligence in school was OK
2.watching astronaughts land on the moon
3. asking my dad when I was ten if I had to go to Viet Nam when I turn 16,
4. sooping up cars meant a new stereo (8 track), new Crager rims and Cherry bomb mufflers,
5. Disco, and the death of Disco
6. Freedom is not free
and the most imortant - there is nothing better than a good marrige

OOPS - I'm 43


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom

23 here


----------



## JohnDrayton

TURNED 64 THIS YEAR.  ALTHOUGH I HAVE BEEN A WOODWORKER ALL MY LIFE, (HAD A GREAT WOODSHOP TEACHER IN JR HI AND HI SCHOOL) NEVER THOUGHT OF MAKING PENS UNTIL THIS YEAR!!  I BOUGHT A TINY JET PEN LATHE AND AM HOOKED

J.D. DRAYTON, COLO,CALIF,  & ARK.


----------



## Stretch

Anyone here 14, I think that I am the youngest turner. It's a great hobby.[]


----------



## jssmith3

I am 45 years young and female to boot!  this seems to be a rarity in my local turning group but it doesn't seem to stop me, I like a challenge 
Janet


----------



## Termite1964

I will be 42 in January.


----------



## TexasJohn

Well now, I was 37 this year. This is the second time that I have been 37. Reading all these post, it would appear that most of you are old enough to be my grand child (if not my great grand child). I remember serving as the gang plank guard on the Ark and saying "Two at a time, two at a time." Also, it might interest you to know that there were a lot of dirty dishes at the Last Supper. I had to wash them (best job I could get at the time). And I will also have you know that all my teeth are my own, including the one's I bought. I would write some more but I have to go some place now ... but I forgot where.  Texas John


----------



## Draken

34, seem to be in the middle of the range given so far...


----------



## Hastur

My wife keeps telling me I am a 12 year old stuck in a 35 year old body [:0]


----------



## rduncan

> _Originally posted by whatwoodido_
> <br />Just curious to see how old the turners are.



I hit the big Five-Oh two days ago.  I sadly remember sitting on my 25th birthday and agonzing over being "A quarter century old!"  How I long for the old days.  []


----------



## TexasJohn

Good Gosh!  Looks like I've joined a Day Care Center. [][]


----------



## wayneis

I'm fifty five and I'm proud of every one of them.  Doc's told my parents that I wouldn't live to see my teenage years, I guess that I proved them wrong there and I'ma going to continue to prove them wrong for a few more years if I have anything to say about it.

Wayne


----------



## Skye

32 here. Wife of 9 years, 4 year old girl and a 6 month old girl.


----------



## gerryr

I'll be 62 this year.


----------



## nilsatcraft

27... And still a college student.  Maybe by the time the numbers in my age are reversed I'll be a graduate.  Maybe not.


----------



## pete00

62 this year...ahghghghgh

im in the last age group on all the insurance forms, next group is dead.
pete


----------



## dpstudios

51 years young this year. Though at times...


----------



## scroller99

I will turn 45 this year and being raised by my grandparents has shown me that wisdom is usually wasted on the youth, they need to stop and listen to what the older sect have to say, my grandfather taught me a whole I would only waste on this generation because they know it all, but if I have a question or need to know a technique I will always look to my elders to steer me right! Howard


----------



## Jim15

Mudder, so that was you behind me in the social security line. 

Actually I am 62 years young.


jim15


----------



## johncrane

your only as old as you feel I be fifty two in july.hope to get a few tools for the shop.   such is live .JC Down Under


----------



## guts

guts is 59 till sept. the 15th 06.


----------



## huntersilver

I am the new 30!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

64 till 9-22-06 and on 1-01-07 good buy work hello pen turning


----------



## DocStram

I'm 58 but I look like I'm only 57!


----------



## jcollazo

I'm 50............ my kidney is 49............ and my liver is 42![8D]

Don't plan on any more part replacements..... it'll cut into my turning time

Joe


----------



## penbros

youngest pen turner ever!


----------



## Nolan

37 till Jan 3


----------



## Jim15

I'm 62.


----------



## Penmonkey

I'm 14 and I started turning things that looked like something like a pen when I was 12


----------



## penbros

im 14 too[]- Will
my bro is 21


----------



## huntersilver

I have one more day till I turn 50, I think I am going to 
be sick[:0]


----------



## PenWorks

Mike, I had that same feeling last year. Go out and tie a real big one on. [:0]
When you awake from passing out, you will have forgotten all about being 50.
You will just be sick for a differnent reason. []
Happy Birthday


----------



## Dusty

Well I gotta fess up I am turning 71 this fall so I qualify for any senior discounts that may be offered on blanks.&lt;G&gt;. Is there a better hobby around? I doubt it!
 Dusty


----------



## keithz

Just turned 55 a couple of weeks ago.  After 36 years at the same company, I am ready to retire; just wish the finances agreed.


----------



## ctEaglesc

2 years older than when this poll started


----------



## opfoto

Just turned 47 today..... Happy birthday to me....
LOML surprised me with A Brand new DW703...[]...Its so clean!!![]


----------

